# Need List of HOA Controlled Independent Resorts.



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,

I own at one resort that is a HOA Independent Resort and I would like to purchase one more TS at an Independent Resort. Is there a list somewhere of all of the HOA Controlled Independent Resorts?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2014)

This is a very difficult question to answer, because almost all resorts have BOD's, but whether they are truly independent front the resort management, or the resort management calls the shots, is far more difficult to answer.  

I would  assume that the vast majority of the "name brand" timeshare are actually controlled by management.

It would be a more manageable task if you narrowed your question down to a purpose or a region - trader or home resort?


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know of such a comprehensive list, but many independent resorts use VRI, or Trading Places to manage back office tasks like exchanging, billing, and the like. The 3 I own are governed by owners, but bills, proxy's etc. come from the above.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own at one resort that is a HOA Independent Resort and I would like to purchase one more TS at an Independent Resort. Is there a list somewhere of all of the HOA Controlled Independent Resorts?



and just because a resort has an HOA controlled Independent board doesn't mean it is well run.  There are  resorts while owner controlled are controlled by what could be described as a bunch of bone heads.  Often many resorts independent or otherwise have a hard time getting quorums for voting purposes so the current board picks the members.  Once in it is sometimes hard to get them out.  Sometimes they have agendas that may not really be in the best interest of the ownership as a whole- for example they may want to keep MF's as low as possible and defer needed upgrades and even maintenance, they may go to points because a third party marketing firm convinced them that they would benefit when really they aren't prepared for the changes brought on by multiple check in/check out days, etc.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2014)

If you want to own at a well run , self managed, independent  resort, Take a look at the QuarterHouse in New Orleans. Mf has not gone up in years


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 25, 2014)

Tell us where you want to buy and maybe then we can help you.

George


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> This is a very difficult question to answer, because almost all resorts have BOD's, but whether they are truly independent front the resort management, or the resort management calls the shots, is far more difficult to answer.
> 
> I would  assume that the vast majority of the "name brand" timeshare are actually controlled by management.
> 
> It would be a more manageable task if you narrowed your question down to a purpose or a region - trader or home resort?




Denise, Thanks so much.  My purpose is to be able to drive to a TS sort of close to my home in the Mid-West

I would like to purchase a fixed week (21 to 33)
States that I'm interested in are:KY, TN, AL, GA, WV, NC, SC, PA

 My goal is to find a TS


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 25, 2014)

ronparise said:


> If you want to own at a well run , self managed, independent  resort, Take a look at the QuarterHouse in New Orleans. Mf has not gone up in years



Ron,  This is actually on my list… I'm just worried about the 15 hour drive.  I live in the Mid-West and my state of MI does not have a lot of options that do not cost an arm and a leg.

I love NOLA as my best friend lives in Jackson MS


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if I've told you about the two TSs in Treasure Lake near Dubois Pa, Wolf run manor and Silverwoods.

Not totally independent but in a small group of TSs with very low MFs and decent buildings.  There is so much to do within the gated community of Treasure lake that I think you would like it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 25, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I'm not sure if I've told you about the two TSs in Treasure Lake near Dubois Pa, Wolf run manor and Silverwoods.
> 
> Not totally independent but in a small group of TSs with very low MFs and decent buildings.  There is so much to do within the gated community of Treasure lake that I think you would like it.




Thanks John,  those look nice…. I'm going to rent one of their units for this summer and check it out….thanks


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 26, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks John,  those look nice…. I'm going to rent one of their units for this summer and check it out….thanks



Write to me before you go, I'll give you a lot of detail about Treasure Lake and the surrounding area.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 27, 2014)

*Foxhunt in North Carolina*



Sugarcubesea said:


> Denise, Thanks so much.  My purpose is to be able to drive to a TS sort of close to my home in the Mid-West
> 
> I would like to purchase a fixed week (21 to 33)
> States that I'm interested in are:KY, TN, AL, GA, WV, NC, SC, PA
> ...



You may want to take a look at Foxhunt in Sapphire Valley, NC.  I know they have fixed weeks, are managed by SPM Resorts, a competent management company, and are controlled by an independent HOA.  You'll need to do your own due diligence, but I do know that Shell bought several HOA-owned units a couple of years ago so the HOA would now be out from under several non-performing units, however, they now likely have to deal with Shell controlling a block of votes at board meetings.  I suggest you contact them and ask for the annual meeting minutes for the last couple of years and the operating and capital budgets.  See how that HOA/Shell relationship is working, for good or ill.  Good luck!


----------

